# Fine re emmissions from Austria Asfinag



## Lightie (Feb 1, 2011)

We have had a fine demand sent through the post from Asfinag Austria. It says we did not provide details of the Euro-emmissions class (Our motor-home is over 3.5 tons). We took our reg documents into the petrol staton where we paid for credit to go on the Go- box. Does anyone know how we can answer this demand for €110? It is very frustrating to have to pay this, on top of the very high Go-box toll charges we have already paid out when in Austria.
Many thanks
Marian


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Who completed the parer work. You or someone who was selling you the GoBox. If it was you it may be difficult to dispute.

It sounds as though a form was not fully completed.


If you didn't fill the form in or operate the dispensing machine I think you should write back saying that you are a tourist in a motorhome and don't speak the language and that consequently an official at the sales point did the form filling for you and that you relied on their expertise as they presumably are familiar with the process whereas you aren't.

I have only bought a GoBox from a machine and we could not have completed the transaction without giving a Euro Emissions class although as it happened we had no idea what class our van was in so we opted to pay for the most expensive class rather than make an error in the other direction.

As you say it was very costly. I estimate that €70 of credit disappeared in well under three hundred kilometers, Alan.


----------



## Lightie (Feb 1, 2011)

*Emmission fine*

Many thanks for this Alan - I will write to the Asfinag as we certainly did not complete the documentation - it was done by the cashier at the petrol station.

We are also going to apply for a new V5 which should show the emmissions - like you, we were not sure which category our motorhome came under - we just took the reg document in with us to make the payment so perhpas that is where an error occurred.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Does the V5 show the emissions? I was not aware that it did but found out mine when I looked it up on the TFL site re the LEZ.

They gave me the information that we are Class 3 and that the restrictions now imposed do not apply to Class 4 (says he from memory)

The problem is that appears no unification throughout Europe of what is wanted - we had to provide a supposed "power number" for the car and the MH to register in France - had no clue what that was but we were able to look it up.

So it's Euro class for UK, and Austria, something else for France, any others?

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Please keep us posted as to whether you get a V5 showing your emissions category, mine does not.

I do have some paperwork which came with the van when it was new and it does list several types of emission output from the engine but it does not actually say Euro 3 or 4. I do suspect though that an expert could interpret that information and be sure which category we are in. Having said all that I am sure we are Euro 4 based on the age and model of the van.

Why does it all have to be so uncertain and confusing?

To compound things slightly we didn't return the GoBox when leaving Austria. We had run out of credit using the motorways and decided that the cost was nuts and that we would just avoid motorways till we left the country. As a result of that we didn't pass anywhere where we could return the GoBox so we still have it.

Several people on here have kept theirs for their next visit without problems I think but I am sure I read a thread recently where someone was being pursued for not having returned theirs, Alan.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I bought mine at a petrol station at the German/Austrian border south of Mittenwald. All I did was hand over the V5 which does not show the emissions class. T

The cashier then entered all the details into a terminal and gave me a small forest of paper and the Go-Box.

I handed the box back at the top of the Brenner together with most of the paper and that was it!

All very simple, but probably the most expensive forty miles I've ever driven!

Roger


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It's comforting to know that most GoBox hiring transactions don't go wrong. We know that because we don't see many posts telling tales of woe but it would seem that in the case of the OP the cashier didn't enter all the details. 

We trust people in circumstances such as this to do things correctly on our behalf although it's quite probable that we are supposed to complete the paperwork ourselves. Often we can't because we don't have the language skills required. Even if we speak the local language well enough for basic conversation we still might not fully understand an official form requiring technical details.

In our case we both entered and left Austria over little mountain passes where there were no border officials or GoBox sales outlets, Alan.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

All this sort of confusion adds fuel to the 'in Europe/or out of Europe' debate. Because GB is not totally commited, a lot of paperwork, in lots of fields, doesn't necessarily comply with what EU wants.
Vehicle log books is a good example. As you say, many V5's don't contain the information that say a 'carte grise' in France, or a 'libretto di circolazione' in Italy contain. Most European log book equivalents contain details of the emissions rating of the vehicle, expressed as Euro 1/2/3/4 etc. Latest models are complying with Euro 5. The power
rating, i.e. the old cc. and horsepower capacity, is now expressed as Kwh (Kilowatts). If the DVLA can issue new logbooks containing this info. should be a help re negotiating various EU LEZ zones, goboxes etc etc. which are becoming rapidly more numerous
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Lightie (Feb 1, 2011)

Many thanks for the information- it is most welcome and helpful.
Lightie


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

Have checked our older MH ( 1992 Hymer Mercedes 410D base ) against the TFL LEZ site and just get non compliant. 

Is there another method of establishing what class if any we are in respect of travelling to Austria?

There are I believe several routes in and through Austria without needing a Go Box (we are 4.6t) is this still viable? 

Thanks


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Map of Austrian toll roads, a little out of date though.


----------

